# 3d display recommendation



## Pigman (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi,
I love going to the movies and seeing a 3d film if it is done well. I was hoping to get some recommendations for the best 3d tv to get today. I looked the the LG's at Best Buy, and although the 3d effect was OK, it looked as if it were less than 1080P resolution. I did like the fact that the glasses didn't require a battery though. Is there a better 3d experience than the LG? If there is a thread that covers this info, I couldn't find one. Searching for 3d and tv doesn't work because the keywords are too short.


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

I have a friend who may disagree but I have a 64 inch Samsung plasma and I love the 3D output. It stunning. My aforementioned friend is a Panasonic guy but we both have plasma.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

There are two types of 3D sets, passive and active. The LG set you mentioned is passive (most 3D LED/LCD sets are), and in a passive set, the horizontal lines are split-use, half for one eye and half for the other, so the result is as you noted, less than 1080 lines of vertical resolution (540 to be exact). In an active set (Plasma sets), all 1080 lines are used for both eyes so you get full HD 3D, and as edwardjr69 noted, the display can be excellent.

Have you considered a projector? Panasonic has one (the AE8000) which will also provide stunning 2D and 3D but you need to have a controlled lighting area for a projector. A 3D advantage with a projector is the larger image which accentuates 3D effects. The larger the image, the more depth range you have in the picture. The AE8000 uses an active arrangement which requires more expensive glasses with batteries.

I have both a Panasonic LED/LCD set which is passive 3D and does a good job, and a dual projector setup. Dual projector setups use a passive system, but they have full resolution for both eyes with increased brightness and no potential for flicker. Describing a dual setup is too much to get into here so I won't go there. Most people will be quite happy with a single projector active 3D system (like the AE8000), and it simplifies setup with the tradeoff of requiring the more costly glasses.

I, too, am a Panasonic fan, and would recommend you check out some of their TVs, and projector (if the latter interests you).


----------



## Pigman (Nov 21, 2012)

I have a panasonic 50 inch so yes, I am quite pleased with their products. Is flicker a problem with the active systems? I don't want to get a headache while watching a movie.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Pigman said:


> I have a panasonic 50 inch so yes, I am quite pleased with their products. Is flicker a problem with the active systems? I don't want to get a headache while watching a movie.


All _active_ 3D displays "flicker" but whether the flicker is actually perceptible or not depends on several factors (multiplex rate, screen intensity, individual sensitivity, etc., etc.). Flicker is one attribute that can cause headaches, so it can be a downside with active displays. That being said, the only way to determine your particular susceptibility to headaches from an active display, is to use one. I, personally, haven't seen any complaints from Panny users in this respect so I don't think it's that big of a problem with their recent products. Of course, passive displays (LED/LCD) get around the multiplexing issue with virtually no flicker, but most do this by sacrificing vertical resolution when in 3D mode. It's barely objectionable in my Panny LED/LCD but I can notice it and also the raster pattern since there are blank lines between the lighted ones.

Best to get to a showroom and look at both types and use that in your decision making. Do check out the AE8000 if you can.


----------



## Pigman (Nov 21, 2012)

The AE8000 sounds incredible. I wish I had room to set it up. In my next home I am going to make sure we have a home theater room. Unfortunately, I am stuck with my living room currently, and I don't have the space for a projector. I'll have to head over to Worst Buy and see if the Magnolia guys can put on a little 3d demo.


----------

